# Zähler



## Roos (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für die E-CAD einen Zähler der mir bei bedarf einen Ausgang setzt.

Funktionsbeschreibung:

Es geht um ein Schleifband. Es soll mit dem Schütz dass den Motor startet ein Zähler um 1 hochgezählt werden.
Nach 100 Schleifvorgängen soll der Zähler schalten und eine Fehlerleuchte soll angehen und der Prozess darf nichtmehr gestartet werden koennen.

Kennt jemand von euch einen geeigneten Zähler denn es wird keine SPS verwendet.

Gruß Roos


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2008)

Sieh mal hier:

http://www.kuebler.com/german2/prod-zlr.html


----------



## McNugget (10 Oktober 2008)

...auch ganz nett ist IVO:
http://www.ivo.de/productnavigator/...rderby=TM_Produkt|asc&restrict=&specialSort=1


Gruss

McNugget


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2008)

http://www.wachendorff.de/wp/Digita...rwahlzaehler-6-stellig-LCD-Anzeige-LYNXC.html

http://www.hengstler.de/de/c1070/Zähler_Vorwahlzähler/


----------



## wincc (11 Oktober 2008)

Tico 732 - 2-kanaliger Multifunktionszähler 

vo Hengstler den setze ich bei sowas immer ein


----------

